# RM Coffee Mug



## W.Y. (Jun 19, 2014)

After seeing the beautiful  lathe turned coffee cup a member of my site posted  in my Turning board yesterday, it  gave me incentive   to try a  first coffee mug on my RM .



African Mahogany with Black Walnut handle


----------



## kenbu (Jun 19, 2014)

That's very nice... but, what's an RM?



Ken


----------



## mmyshrall (Jun 19, 2014)

Roto-matic??  :laugh:

Seriously, I think it is a ring master abbreviation...

Michael


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 19, 2014)

mmyshrall said:


> Roto-matic??  :laugh:
> 
> Seriously, I think it is a ring master abbreviation...
> 
> Michael



Right on.
RM is Ringmaster .


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice cup.What did you use for a finish and will the glue joints hold up to hot coffee?


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 19, 2014)

Spanx said:


> Nice cup.What did you use for a finish and will the glue joints hold up to hot coffee?


Titebond 111 for glue. Shellac sanding sealer followed  by 3 coats of lacquer .

I wouldn't even try to use a  thin  wood mug for either hot coffee or cold liquids.  It surprised me  how that handle attached amazingly strong but just the weight of the mug full of liquid   would probably be too much for extended use and someone might get hurt by having hot coffee dumped all over them.

When selling those I would strongly state that it is not to be used for any kind of drinks or liquids  but just for either ornamental/decorative   use or to fill with something light in weight  like candies  or nuts   etc. 
Might also look nice on an executives desk to hold pencils and pens  and felt markers  etc.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks William I didn't think a wood cup would be solid enough but your pic was making me think otherwise.


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 20, 2014)

Spanx said:


> Thanks William I didn't think a wood cup would be solid enough but your pic was making me think otherwise.




I don't use a wood cup for coffee .
Here I am having my early morning cup of coffee .


----------



## mredburn (Jun 20, 2014)

I know that guy


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 21, 2014)

I mentioned earlier  that it took about 15 minutes to cut and glue up the rings for a mug. 

Made this video today and it was actually only about ten minutes for the cutting and glue up . 

Coffee Mug Ring Cutting Video - YouTube


----------



## mark james (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi Bill:

I watched 2/3 or your u-tube video before I lost my connection (actually in the middle of the Caribbean Sea today)!  You make it look so easy...

I enjoy seeing your work!  Please keep posting.


----------



## donwatson (Jun 25, 2014)

Fascinating stuff, Thanks for the video.

take care
Don W


----------

